# Rebuildable versus commercial coils?



## Silver (4/8/16)

Hi all

Over the years, the stock coils have come a long way. Several long-time vapers i know are now resorting more and more to commercial coils because the vape has improved a lot and they dont feel like the admin and hassle of rebuilding and rewicking.

When I started vaping the difference between the two was quite staggering and the improved vape on a rebuildable was quite mindblowing. Nowadays I feel the gap has closed quite a bit and although maybe not closed entirely it may be worth it for some considering the admin factor of rebuildables.







*Where are you on this?*

I will start:

I am still mainly using rebuildables. In my Reos and my trusty tanks. I do find myself using commercial coil devices a bit more these days, especially when on the go and when I am busy. However, rebuildables still are the mainstay of my vaping.

That said I havent really given some of the latest commercial coil tanks a proper go and am keen to see how they vape and how long they last.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Glytch (4/8/16)

I've only just started out and one of the reason I moved from Twisp was the quality of the coils. I haven't found the stock coils with the Melo 3 to be that much better (although they don't leak at all like the Twisp coils).

I started rebuilding and it's a steep learning curve. Getting a cCell 0.9ohm tomorrow and will see how that goes. I reckon for non-rebuildable devices stock coils are convenient and they are probably good for beginners like me as there are a large variety and it can be quite daunting to attempt a rebuild.

Rebuilding also requires an outlay of equipment. Some will say that you don't need much to get started but I've found that building a good quality coil without having tools of a known diameter and some decent tools (like tweezers and a blow torch) is tricky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (4/8/16)

My main goto tank is the Kayfun mini V3 ie RBA, but I occasionally toot the cubis and nautilus mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (4/8/16)

There is another factor, cost. I rebuild my ego one clr coils so I have more money for liquid 
I would love to be in a position to just use commercial coils but for now I will have to rebuild.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jan (4/8/16)

Glytch said:


> I've only just started out and one of the reason I moved from Twisp was the quality of the coils. I haven't found the stock coils with the Melo 3 to be that much better (although they don't leak at all like the Twisp coils).
> 
> I started rebuilding and it's a steep learning curve. Getting a cCell 0.9ohm tomorrow and will see how that goes. I reckon for non-rebuildable devices stock coils are convenient and they are probably good for beginners like me as there are a large variety and it can be quite daunting to attempt a rebuild.
> 
> Rebuilding also requires an outlay of equipment. Some will say that you don't need much to get started but I've found that building a good quality coil without having tools of a known diameter and some decent tools (like tweezers and a blow torch) is tricky.


Regarding the tools. You can go long way with a drill bit for diameter and a nail clipper to cut the wire. Most of the other stuff are nice to have's

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/16)

26g Nichrome in my REO's and Squonkers and a couple of my RTA's like the Serpent Mini and Avo... cCells in the rest!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (4/8/16)

Mainly rebuilds for me. I'll be trying a cCell shortly but dang, they will have to be good to wean me off rebuilds.

I think what will also happen is that we will get a gradual closing of the gap between the two. I think for example of the Tornado Chip coil, which is a stock coil but with a rewicking option to extend the longevity of the coil. Then of course there is the growing trend of manufacturers selling pre-made coils like Claptons, as well the Notch coil which you can't make yourself. Well, not without a lathe and a rod of stainless steel.  

At the moment, I am pursuing the pre-made option for Claptons, and then rolling my own for normal kanthal and other wires. Although there are devices, both home-made and commercial, that will allow me to roll my own Clapton wire, it's too much effort. The pre-made versions are becoming so cheap that they're better value for me. 

Then there is also the factor that it's not just Clapton wire. There is quad, twisted, alien, hive, tiger. Sure, you can buy all these wires rather than making them, and then build your coils from them. But then the price difference between pre-made and coiling your own becomes even smaller. I do DIY mainly for cost rather than creative ends. 

I think this sector of pre-made coils which you install yourself will experience a lot more growth. The industry is in an innovation boom atm. We assume that Claptons will be the best for a while. But what if, next month, someone comes out with a coil type (like the Notch coil) which blows Claptons away but which can't be made easily at home? If they're cheap, I'll happily buy them rather than rolling my own.


----------



## Petrus (4/8/16)

For me it is all about flavour and NO LEAKING. I tried many tanks, I love to build my own coils to my liking.....type of build vs. flavour. But leaks and dry hits I don't like. That is why I chose to squonk. Perfect flavour and no messy leaks. Then I got hold of Kangertech Ceramic coils. Flavour is really really good, so good I got myself two Toptanks and a stash of coils, only to find out a coil lasts about 120ml. I think I only change coils because I feel guilty neglecting them, no just kidding. So yes between ceramic coils and a Reo I am most certainly a happy vaper.




.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/16)

RichJB said:


> Mainly rebuilds for me. I'll be trying a cCell shortly but dang, they will have to be good to wean me off rebuilds.



@RichJB please test the cCells in the Melo 3 Mini... they perform best in that tank!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (4/8/16)

Thanks, Rob, I'll try to source one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker (4/8/16)

Petrus said:


> For me it is all about flavour and NO LEAKING. I tried many tanks, I love to build my own coils to my liking.....type of build vs. flavour. But leaks and dry hits I don't like. That is why I chose to squonk. Perfect flavour and no messy leaks. Then I got hold of Kangertech Ceramic coils. Flavour is really really good, so good I got myself two Toptanks and a stash of coils, only to find out a coil lasts about 120ml. I think I only change coils because I feel guilty neglecting them, no just kidding. So yes between ceramic coils and a Reo I am most certainly a happy vaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly the same, I only vape 0mg, only for flavor. You're saying the kangertech ceramics are better than rebuildables for flavor? That's quite something. Is this for dessert type or fruity/menthol flavors, or all flavors? Have u tried the atom vapes gceramics? Can u compare the two?

I haven't tried kanger's but iv tried the gCeramics and I'm not overly impressed. I only vape dessert and ry4 type juices. Flavor is ok but too dry-ish.


----------



## Glytch (4/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @RichJB please test the cCells in the Melo 3 Mini... they perform best in that tank!


I'm getting min tomorrow for the Melo III. Super excited.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (4/8/16)

Baker said:


> Exactly the same, I only vape 0mg, only for flavor. You're saying the kangertech ceramics are better than rebuildables for flavor? That's quite something. Is this for dessert type or fruity/menthol flavors, or all flavors? Have u tried the atom vapes gceramics? Can u compare the two?
> 
> I haven't tried kanger's but iv tried the gCeramics and I'm not overly impressed. I only vape dessert and ry4 type juices. Flavor is ok but too dry-ish.


The Kangertech Ceramic coils are better IMO, I mainly vape menthols and bakery in my tanks. My Reo's I use for tobacco's.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/16)

Baker said:


> I haven't tried kanger's but iv tried the gCeramics and I'm not overly impressed. I only vape dessert and ry4 type juices. Flavor is ok but too dry-ish.



@Baker the Atom gCeramics are disappointing... as are most of the ceramic's... the only one that is consistently excellent are the cCell's (0.6 and 0.9) from Vaporesso... and the Kangertech ones are not bad either...

The ceramic coils in the Ultimo are also great for flavor but mine developed a funny taste after a few days... I have ordered some fresh ones to test some more...


----------



## Andre (4/8/16)

I rebuild my BF drippers on my Reos about once every 3 months for I use ceramic wicking, which I dry burn along with the coils. So no hassle for me. Same in the GEM tank on a SX Mini, the only mod I use temperature control on. On my Pico with Melo3 Mini I use the 0.9 ohm cCell coils, which are the only commercial coils I have found satisfactory so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Glytch (4/8/16)

Andre said:


> I rebuild my BF drippers on my Reos about once every 3 months for I use ceramic wicking, which I dry burn along with the coils. So no hassle for me. Same in the GEM tank on a SX Mini, the only mod I use temperature control on. On my Pico with Melo3 Mini I use the 0.9 ohm cCell coils, which are the only commercial coils I have found satisfactory so far.


Where do you get ceramic wicking material from?


----------



## Baker (4/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Baker the Atom gCeramics are disappointing... as are most of the ceramic's... the only one that is consistently excellent are the cCell's (0.6 and 0.9) from Vaporesso... and the Kangertech ones are not bad either...
> 
> The ceramic coils in the Ultimo are also great for flavor but mine developed a funny taste after a few days... I have ordered some fresh ones to test some more...



Thanks uncle Rob, I know you're a huge fan but I also know you're uncle XXX, which is menthol, which I know does well in ceramics. I have a Melo 3 with a 0.6ohm ccell which I was thinking of selling, but maybe I'll try it instead...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (4/8/16)

Glytch said:


> Where do you get ceramic wicking material from?


That my friend is the most difficult to get hold of. You can get it at Ready X Wick, but unfortunately they don't ship.....regulations.


----------



## Andre (4/8/16)

Glytch said:


> Where do you get ceramic wicking material from?


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ceramic-wick.t2073/


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/16)

Glytch said:


> Where do you get ceramic wicking material from?



http://store.rbasupplies.com/readyxwick/

But unfortunately it's not allowed to be exported out of the USA for some strange reason... so you will need a mate in the US to order it and send it to you... they won't even ship to reshippers like MyUS.com.


----------



## Neal (5/8/16)

Necessity dictates re-buildable for me, no vendors in Swaziland and gets expensive to courier from SA vendors. Not complaining though, has definitely added to the experience. My inner geek is much happier with the whole situation.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MR_F (5/8/16)

I started with a twisp and bought a mech mod as my official vaping device now I am strongly for the convenience of a commercial coil and loving the cCells in my target tank but I still play around with building on my nemesis and magma dripper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (5/8/16)

I had not bought any commercial premade coils/coil heads for over 3 years. Not since the early Kanger Krap days. Gear bought at the recommendations of others that started a month or so after I first started vaping with KR808 gear and had jumped up to mech 18XXXX 510 gear and toppers for them. I even recoiled some of their coil heads before giving up on them. Ever since I had always rolled my own coils for every kind of gear I've used. Enter the SA influence here at ECIGSSA (enablers). But after revisiting regulated mods by buying a bunch of TC mods and so playing around with ceramic coils for a while, I'm reverting back to my roots. The TC mods still in use are running tanks I can roll my own builds in now. Some of the Reos are taking the lead as the main daily drivers again, but I include some of the TC mods with the tanks they run now into my rotations with the Reos as well. The majority of the Reos and the rest of the TC mods/tanks are on hold for now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mark121m (5/8/16)

I enjoy the rebuild in any tank or rda.

Haven't owned a smok tfv8
But I think there commercials are Boss
Wow size and function insane


----------



## Feliks Karp (5/8/16)

Maybe I just had a bad experience with kanger coils, but after two weeks I gave up on commercial coils and started rebuilding. I now find that rebuilding is my "whoosah" and don't find it a hassle to carry my jig, a roll of wire and some cotton around with me if I plan on being away from the house for a while - just in case I need to make an emergency coil. I find the whole hands-on thing very fundamental in keeping me away from cigarettes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (5/8/16)

I love coiling, been through about 160 metres of wire in the 2 years I've been rebuilding. 

Commercial coils don't do it for me, too expensive and don't last long. 

The missus uses commercial coils though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

